# Can't post in the wanted section



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi

Although I joined in January of 2011 a change of circumstances meant I couldn't buy a TT at that time. I'm now looking for a car, but I'm not able to post in the 'wanted section' or even send a message to one of the administrators! Can anyone help please?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Due to the action of fraudsters, newly registered members or those with a low post count, are not able to 
send PM's nor post & reply in the Marketplace section, but when you meet a certain criteria these options
will be opened for you.

You can also join the TT Owners Club to unlock the sites full features, and membership starts from only £15

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145

Once you have your membership number, the instructions in the below thread tell you how to display it

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Gtishane (Nov 3, 2011)

That answers my question too, if I believed I would get what I wanted the £15 would be worth it but don't want to pay that and still not get what I'm after!


----------

